
Show HN: Stormly – Build and share custom ML/AI-based analytics solutions - tekkertje
https://www.stormly.com
======
tekkertje
Hi HN!

While I worked on consumer products in the past and used tools for analytics
like Mixpanel, GA, or Amplitude, I often hit their limitations in terms of
flexibility.

That meant eventually resorting to exporting data and doing the manual
analysis while juggling between multiple products, and needing a paid
subscription for each of them.

So I've decided to build Stormly to overcome these limitations.

Stormy is a platform that allows you to use existing ML/AI-based components to
quickly put together solutions adjusted to your needs using a developer
friendly JS/JSX api. This makes it not only extremely powerful but also
flexible and shareable.

With Stormly, you can also dig into your data without any limitations, specify
custom user properties, use custom SQL, and use/create custom plugins like
forecasting, prediction models, and much more.

We hope you like what we've done here and are excited to hear your feedback!

------
jbverschoor
Congratulations on launching! I tried some of the sample projects, and it
seems interesting. I got kind of confused about the navigation at first.

Is the api/vm for running your own calculations only available as JS, or also
other languages like ruby, python or java?

~~~
tekkertje
Thanks! Will do some more user testing with the navigation to see if some
things can be ironed out.

The main API runs fully in the browser and is JS based with JSX for
visualization and displaying components like charts, lists, tables, etc. By
using JS it also keeps it accessible for a wide audience to quickly put
something together.

The ML/AI plugins are called from the JS api and run on a VM that currently
only supports Python, with the usual libraries such as scikit-learn, etc. In
the near future we'll add more languages and libraries.

